# How i can Get job fron India



## Thahseen Arimbra (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi , iam a Malayayee, and i would like to know more about how to apply for a job in India , coz i already have morethan 2 years of experience in IT field, but really dont know how to do the process. is that mandatory to take the IELTS before getting the job and where i can find a better job (if you have any job portal link please share). if anyone know the processing of PR and getting a job please let me know . Thank you!


----------

